

Ask HN: Wufoo for cheap people? - rms

Is there any company out there peddling a cut-rate version of Wufoo? You know, something with a moderately worse user experience that will let me collect 10x as many entries for $10/month.
======
ohashi
Google Docs. Make a form. Embed.

------
bhousel
jotform.com is close to what you're looking for.. You get more entries but not
10x more. And their 'almost unlimited' version is only $50/month.

Note that they also license their engine for surprisingly cheap (IIRC $250),
so you could run it on your own server if you really wanted to.

------
kaylarose
Last time I looked, all the forms-aaS cheap-o plan response caps were pretty
low. I usually just end up going with Google Docs Forms - not as nice, but
free and unlimited.

------
matthiaswh
Host your own surveys with the open source LimeSurvey for free.
<http://www.limesurvey.org/>

------
profitbaron
FluidSurveys, Google Doc Forms, SurveyMonkey, JotForm

